# tank readings after 4 5 days



## bndrinkin (Mar 20, 2008)

ph 8.4
ammonia .25
nitrite .25
nitrate 5


----------



## dallops_of_polyps (Feb 19, 2008)

lookin good i ould put damsels in in a day or two


----------



## bndrinkin (Mar 20, 2008)

dont want an aggressive fish since i will be doing clowns


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

bndrinkin said:


> dont want an aggressive fish since i will be doing clowns


Good choice, good choice. Clowns in pairs act much more calm and behave better. The params are all good.

Dallops, adding a Damsel is a very bad thing to do. To remove it, you have to catch a very fast, sneaky fish whcih can mean taking out everything. Or if you leave it in, all of your other fish would suffer from attacks.


----------



## bndrinkin (Mar 20, 2008)

i was told at the lfs that if is want to do 2 ocellaris orange and white and 2 ocellaris black and white clowns that i would have to put all 4 in at once


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

bndrinkin said:


> i was told at the lfs that if is want to do 2 ocellaris orange and white and 2 ocellaris black and white clowns that i would have to put all 4 in at once


That is correct. Clowns are territioril when a new Clown is added to the tank, so to reduce this you have to add everyone at the same time for little hassels.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Just a quick comment. If you want to cycle with the Damsels, they are easy to remove. Every time you feed your fish, use a net to place the food in the tank. Within a couple of days your Damsel will be jumping into the net for you. :wink:


----------



## bndrinkin (Mar 20, 2008)

nah

i will pass on the damsel's


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

bndrinkin said:


> nah
> 
> i will pass on the damsel's


Good. Cycling with Damsels in a SW enviroment is not the smarest choice out there.


----------



## bndrinkin (Mar 20, 2008)

how will i know when it has cycled
ph 8.4 
ammonia 0 
nitrite 0
nitrate 5???


----------



## DJOstrichHead (Feb 29, 2008)

if ammonia and trite are zero consistently then its cycled


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

DJOstrichHead said:


> if ammonia and trite are zero consistently then its cycled


But, your 'trates have to be a certain level depending on what system you are running. FO and FOWLR can be around 20ppm, but lower is better, and reef should be under 2. Some corals can take 'trates up to 5-10, but that is highly not reccomended.


----------



## bndrinkin (Mar 20, 2008)

ph - 8.4
ammonia - .25
nitrite - 0
nitrate - 5

also if i need to add a little water to tank b/c of evaporation, just add fresh right? i dont need salt


----------



## DJOstrichHead (Feb 29, 2008)

yeah fresh water only for top offs. the salt stays in the system as the water evaporates


----------



## bndrinkin (Mar 20, 2008)

ph 8.4
ammonia 0
nitrite 0
nitrate 5
calcium 360
hardness lost count during test 
phosphate 0


----------



## bndrinkin (Mar 20, 2008)

well
i added 2 clown fish 6 snales
tank readings ph-8.4 ammonia-0 nitrite-0 nitrate-5 calcium 340 carb hardness-14 phosphate-0

what other fish should i look to add down the road.


----------



## DJOstrichHead (Feb 29, 2008)

what size is your tank?


----------



## bndrinkin (Mar 20, 2008)

37 it will become reef to


----------

